# dying plants



## lisatka (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello, all my plants slowly started dying. I got my aquarium for about a year, and my plants were triving at the beganing. In the last few month, they started developing spots on their leaves. This anubias still has new leaves, but they stay small and soon start dying. Please let me know if you know solution to this problem. The pictures attached are not very good quality, but I hope they will help. Thanks for help


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC  

We need to know about your setup:tank size, lighting/wattage, C02 injection, fertilization routine etc, before we can narrow down the problem.


----------



## lisatka (Dec 11, 2007)

hi, thanks for reply.I got 130 l tank fitted with 2 lights of 18w. I bought it as a set in a shop, so the lighting should be fine. I put fertilizer from time to time. There are malawi cychlids in a tank, but the plants I have are hard leaved and they dont it them. the ph is 7.5.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Uhhh, so about 1 wpg, which isn't too good, but alright for low lights. The sets in shops aren't the greatest though...
And fertilizer as in what are you dosing? And I suggest changing from time to time, to a routinely.


----------



## lisatka (Dec 11, 2007)

the fertilizer consists of disodium phosphade, trinatrium phosphate, disodium EDTA, peat. Dosege is 180ml per 750l of water once a week. I give 2 tops of it (the dosage per 100l) every other week.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

So, basically, all you're adding is phosphate... not good. Check the Fertilator out (link above) and start targeting the provided values of NO3, K and Micros as well. That and, maybe, more lighting should help lots.

If you want to be able to grow more than Anubias, Java ferns & certain Crypts, consider adding more light.

Also - EDTA?? Unless it's chelating some Iron for you, leave it out.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Order some dry ferts from Rex, he gots a Combo Pack 1 for about 15 bucks
and will last you atleast a year in ferts.

www.RexGrigg.com


----------

